# First attempt to use a cast iron skillet...



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

VERY impressed and will be doing it more often. Will be great once the skillet is seasoned. They were more done than I like, but it was still amazing.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Looking good Tim. If I know you there was beer involved in that meal.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

No beer...just a nice shiraz. (red wine)


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

wipe down with a coat of vegetable oil, place upside-down in oven heated to 250 for 1 hour, then turn off oven and allow to cool. 

it'll have a good seasoning coat on it after that.


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

Love cooking with my cast iron skillet. Makes the best chicken fried steaks!!!


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

*DO NOT over oil or grease*

When seasoning cast iron it is much better to use really light coats of oil rather than think if a little is good, a lot is better. Not true, a heavy coat will leave the cook ware sticky and gummy.

Also, I have found lard works better than oil for seasoning. I like to re-season every six months even though I never use soap on cast iron. I may not need re-seasoning that often but what the heck, I have the lard and it is easy to do. I like to place the cook ware in the oven, turn it on to 400 and leave it for one hour after it reaches that temp. I then turn the sove off and only remove the cookware after it has completely cooled.

I have a couple of skillets I have owned for 25 + years and they are as non stick as teflon.

BTW, season the outside as well as the inside for best rust protection.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Dang, now that you say lard...I have some left over bacon grease in the fridge that would have been awesome to use. Oh well. I put in about 2 1/2-3 teaspoons of vegetable oil when cooking. May have been too much.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> wipe down with a coat of vegetable oil, place upside-down in oven heated to 250 for 1 hour, then turn off oven and allow to cool.


Do it outside on the gas grill using either Crisco or lard. Unless you like the sound of the wife complaining (about the mess you made in her oven) and the sound of smoke detectors going off (it's gonna smoke). Just sayin...

:cheers:


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

w_r_ranch said:


> Do it outside on the gas grill using either Crisco or lard. Unless you like the sound of the wife complaining (about the mess you made in her oven) and the sound of smoke detectors going off (it's gonna smoke). Just sayin...
> 
> :cheers:


Ummmmmm....It wouldn't be as fun then.

Baby girl is just now gettin used to me in HER kitchen after 9 yrs of marriage. She doesn't mind the seasoning process as she is ******* also.
She also uses lard just doesn't go as high as others temp wise.


----------



## screamingdrag (Jun 15, 2010)

so after, a good season, and you use it. what is the best way to clean it, instead of using soap.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

w_r_ranch said:


> Do it outside on the gas grill using either Crisco or lard. Unless you like the sound of the wife complaining (about the mess you made in her oven) and the sound of smoke detectors going off (it's gonna smoke). Just sayin...
> 
> :cheers:


1. put a pan under it to catch any drippings
2. yes it's going to smell a bit.
3. it's MY kitchen
4. it doesn't set off smoke detector if you only use a light coat of oil.


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

screamingdrag said:


> so after, a good season, and you use it. what is the best way to clean it, instead of using soap.


Season with lard, and you really dont want to wash them, wipe them clean.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

screamingdrag said:


> so after, a good season, and you use it. what is the best way to clean it, instead of using soap.


plain hot water.
try to never let food residue dry in it.
do not use bacon grease (it has salt) to season.
it takes time/use to become truly non-stick.


----------



## Texasfishin (Jun 12, 2008)

I've always used a sponge and water, steel wool if its really funky. I don't know if it's the best way, but it's worked for me. Also, I put a little oil after each cleaning and put on the stove for a minute on high heat


----------



## vt_fish02 (Oct 16, 2009)

I bought my wife a really nice set of stainless cookware when we got married...she just had to have it! Anyways, now all we cook with is cast iron. My wife about puked one day when she wiped a skillet out with a paper towel. She just washed it with warm water and the paper towel came out black. We do manage to clean ours really good by boiling water in them every so often and then immediately dry them with a towel. Once they are completely dry we will go back and re-season them on the stove.


----------



## CanePole (Oct 15, 2007)

*castiron seasoning*

this blog will explain the best way to season cast iron.

http://sherylcanter.com/wordpress/2010/02/black-rust-and-cast-iron-seasoning/


----------



## beswart (Aug 1, 2010)

*Season cast iron*

I like to start off by using it to fry bacon for the first few times. I have several pieces I use, from a dutch oven to a #2 skillet, all are slick as a babies butt. And to clean it, the old timers rubbed it with salt.....Good luck


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

*Use kosher salt*



beswart said:


> I like to start off by using it to fry bacon for the first few times. I have several pieces I use, from a dutch oven to a #2 skillet, all are slick as a babies butt. And to clean it, the old timers rubbed it with salt.....Good luck


I also use salt but use kosher salt since it is coarser than table salt and it cleans really well. I reseason a couple of times per year using lard only.


----------



## poohbear (Jul 31, 2009)

*Cast Iron Cookware*

When the cast iron really needs a good cleaning, it's hard to beat a campfire or a really hot fireplace. It will bring the cast iron back to it's orignal condition but it will have to be reseasoned. I like to use either lard or crisco.:hairout:


----------



## dignlevel (Jul 26, 2010)

My old iron skillets are slick as can be, but I bought a new one and man was it rough! Everything wanted to stick because the surface was so rough. I took a 4 inch grinder and a sanding disc to it, and after about 10 minutes, it was slickened out and then I had to clean and reseason. Now its a slick as the old stuff. Had to do one of the Le Crueset skillets the same way.


----------



## Pollo Pibil (Jul 10, 2009)

*Seasoning Cast Iron with Flaxseed Oil*

Read an interesting article last week that compared using flaxseed oil to other oils like peanut, canola, and olive.

Results were that flaxseed is superior because it bonds to the surface of the skillet and forms a slick impenetrable barrier.

So, if you are looking to season in the oven, on the grill, over a fire, etc., you might consider using flaxseed oil as the seasoning oil.


----------

